# Ảnh sao lộ hàng



## Xinh (12 Tháng mười 2012)

*Sao lộ hàng cả trên lẫn dưới*
 http://2.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPBJWjPhZRI/AAAAAAAAAdQ/LXh7BsSElyQ/s400/MPT.jpg
*Những
 ngôi sao hay thường nói tắt là "Sao" là người của công chúng, nhưng 
không phải lúc nào các minh tinh, ca sĩ cũng trong tình trạng "chuẩn" về
 phục trang, tư thế. Giới săn ảnh lại luôn bám theo sát gót, chực chờ để
 "tóm" sự hớ hênh của người nổi tiếng vào ống kính. Xin giới thiệu chùm 
ảnh sưu tập về phút hớ hênh của các sao - trừ lĩnh vực thể thao (sẽ có 
entry riêng) từ khắp mọi nẻo đường.*


*Đầu tiên là các sao của Hollywood - Đại diện cho Châu Âu, Châu Mỹ,...*

Lindsay Lohan là ngôi sao hay bị bắt gặp trong cảnh "trễ tràng" nhất. Từ
 thói quen ghét mặc áo lót, đến sự thiếu ý tứ khi lên xe xuống ngựa, cô 
gái 20 tuổi thường xuyên lọt vào ống kính paparazzi và trở thành trò 
cười trên báo chí.

http://4.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAPP4am9rI/AAAAAAAAAZg/2OFpRS9bXBc/s400/LiloHo-Henh1.png
http://4.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAPP_Km70I/AAAAAAAAAZo/cag22Q2K5g0/s400/LiloHo-Henh2.png
http://4.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAPQMgNfaI/AAAAAAAAAZw/tImWeyD3JtE/s400/LiloHo-Henh3.png

Jennifer Gardner cũng hớ hênh, nhưng là hớ hênh 
"đẹp". Trong lúc xuống ôtô, một cơn gió đã bất ngờ làm tung váy bà mẹ 
trẻ, để lộ ra đôi chân Vệ nữ nuột nà, trắng mịn của cô.
http://1.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAPj2BvEgI/AAAAAAAAAZ4/Uj__8ZxA9Hw/s400/garner-Ho-Henh1.png
http://2.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAPj1qgALI/AAAAAAAAAaA/HS8mxdJ8sTk/s400/garner-Ho-Henh2.png

Với chiếc váy ngắn không khác gì một cái áo, Ashlee Simpson đã "khoe" cả cặp giò khổng lồ lẫn màu đồ lót.

http://3.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAQKz8BCrI/AAAAAAAAAaQ/feIPgKi3BOY/s400/ASimson+Ho-Henh1.png

Sienna Miller gặp "tai nạn": chiếc váy mỏng manh, điệu đàng mà cô diện đã bị rách toạc ngay tại bữa tiệc đông người.
http://1.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAPxQPNzHI/AAAAAAAAAaI/NCNEf8hf9W0/s400/SMiller-Henh1.png
Mặc áo lót dường như là một cực hình với các ngôi 
sao Hollywood, hoặc là họ quá tự tin với bộ ngực của mình. Với chiếc váy
 cổ rộng, chỉ cần cúi xuống, Kate Bosworth đã khoe trọn đôi gò bồng đảo.
http://4.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAQX82OFSI/AAAAAAAAAaY/vfvbSs31ZII/s400/kBoswworth-HoHenh1.png

Penelope Cruz bị bắt gặp trong một tư thế hơi... xấu. Mải bơi lội, nữ diễn viên Tây Ban Nha đã bị trật phần trên của bikini.

http://2.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAQtM3LPCI/AAAAAAAAAag/C53VZgPlT9A/s400/pCruz-Henh1.png
Chùm ảnh "tai nạn" của Barton.

http://1.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAQ1bT9KfI/AAAAAAAAAao/Gl9_Ool37n4/s400/mBarton+-+HoHenh1.png
Mischa Barton phạm sai lầm khó có thể tha thứ đối với một thiếu nữ thanh lịch: kéo khóa quần.
http://4.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAZTJ1ld8I/AAAAAAAAAcY/9NbNbb9_AXM/s400/mBarton.jpg
Mischa Barton phơi ngực, lộ nguyên 1 bên vòng 1 trong khi tay kẹp chặt tay Geordie Greig

http://1.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAa2b8ZiSI/AAAAAAAAAco/c8IJEyk6zRc/s400/mBarton1.jpg
“Nguoi dep Morgan” Mischa Barton còn khiến 
người ta “phát hoảng” khi được chứng kiến cặp đùi chảy xệ và gần như có 
mỗi mảnh vải che khi tắm nắng ở Bãi biển tại Úc.

Hoa hậu bị tước ngôi Danielle Lloyd
 vừa tổ chức sinh nhật lần thứ 24 của mình vào ngày 16/12 tại CLB đêm 
Faces. Trong cuộc vui có cả bồ mới Jermaine Defoe và người yêu cũ của 
Dani là Teddy Sheringham, cô nàng đã mặc một chiếc váy siêu ngắn.
http://3.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAae6bNt4I/AAAAAAAAAcg/VWqCvYRB1nA/s400/%C4%91Lloy.jpg
*Phút giây mà **Cameron, Britney, Jordan** hớ hênh bị các phóng viên chụp được*

http://2.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPARTTMWohI/AAAAAAAAAaw/VcewFI5oBBQ/s400/Cameron-Britney-Jordan-Ho-Henh-1.jpg.png
*Váy ngắn, giày cao gót làm **Britney** luống cuống.*

http://1.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPARdRyZ8CI/AAAAAAAAAa4/E8UNj_S5x_E/s400/Cameron-Britney-Jordan-Ho-Henh-2.jpg.png
*Nhấc chân để vào ôtô...*

http://3.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPARoq46hNI/AAAAAAAAAbA/im5R-BFuBOE/s400/Cameron-Britney-Jordan-Ho-Henh-3.jpg.png
*Chiếc váy dài cũng không giúp được nhiều cho **Cameron Diaz**. Chỉ cần một cơn gió...*

http://1.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAR7zXbfDI/AAAAAAAAAbI/ws3SMhrA2x0/s400/Cameron-Britney-Jordan-Ho-Henh-4.jpg.png
*Người mẫu Jordan và chồng, ca sĩ **Peter Andre** hôm 18/9*

http://3.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPASEtHCd9I/AAAAAAAAAbQ/KgJLuL-VExU/s400/Cameron-Britney-Jordan-Ho-Henh-5.jpg.png
*Jordan tình tứ với chồng mà quên rằng, cô chỉ mặc áo chứ không mặc váy.*





*Còn đây là các ngôi sao láng giềng - CHÂU Á.*

*Trần Tuệ Lâm thiếu cả trên lẫn dưới, đứng thì hở ở trên ngồi thì thiếu ở dưới!*

http://2.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAXkOVvOZI/AAAAAAAAAbo/2k434CCemTo/s400/25012691_1trantuelam2_ok.jpg
http://1.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAXOTn5ehI/AAAAAAAAAbg/eYWfiryaZuY/s400/25012691_1trantuelam_ho.jpg
*Lý Băng Băng **hồn nhiên... ngoáy mũi.*

http://2.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAYLEHTVLI/AAAAAAAAAbw/JbFu9Tygrig/s400/Ly+bang+bang.jpg
*Lưu Diệc Phi cũng mắc lỗi để hở cái đáng ra không được hở.*

http://2.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAbTOvnR2I/AAAAAAAAAcw/VQfWiWWOWso/s400/ldphi+1.jpg
http://2.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAbTPoroxI/AAAAAAAAAc4/raCVcYD7gnU/s400/ldphi+2.jpg
*Châu Tấn (nàng Hoàng Dung thông minh) trong 1 phút sơ hở*

http://1.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAbsHASzII/AAAAAAAAAdA/9VhLXfdvblk/s400/Chau+tani+1.jpg
http://4.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAbsHDxSGI/AAAAAAAAAdI/TvRJoAWjee8/s400/Chau+tani+2.jpg
*Còn nàng **Triệu Vy**... kiểm tra nội y và ........LỘ quần chip. (Quá nhiều sơ hở, chỉ up một số hình tiêu biểu)*

http://3.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAYpH48YlI/AAAAAAAAAb4/23MEBfwK86E/s400/Trieu+vi.jpg
http://3.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAYpFkk97I/AAAAAAAAAcA/OKyZUjiLpJQ/s400/Trieu+vi+1.jpg
http://4.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAYpbS8ymI/AAAAAAAAAcI/206P4dHf1Gc/s400/Trieu+vi+2.jpg
http://4.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPAYpbgE6xI/AAAAAAAAAcQ/kk9d3-z529k/s400/Trieu+vi+3.jpg
*Để thay đổi không khí, và kết thúc tập ảnh, 
chúng ta chuyển sang phút giây hớ hênh không hiểu cố tình hay vô ý của 
các thiếu nữ Việt Nam.*

http://4.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPASYCeZTQI/AAAAAAAAAbY/7xOhDeN1vG0/s400/hs1103008.jpg
*Cùng sự hớ hênh trong buổi tổng duyệt cho cuộc thi Hoa hậu mới đây mà ca sĩ **Lưu Hương Giang** gặp phải.*

http://3.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPBOOnJC7MI/AAAAAAAAAdY/6TCAitmIJIo/s400/33791220249077.jpg
http://2.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPBOOvoRcEI/AAAAAAAAAdg/aeGYV4XekZA/s400/36891220249075.jpg
http://3.bp.************/_wi2BBfk28Mg/SPBOO4rJsjI/AAAAAAAAAdo/2wXK3vJ3UqQ/s400/95281220249076.jpg

​ 




_Chuyện khoe ngực hay lộ hàng là một sở thích của Tila Nguyễn_
​ *2. Chí Thiện*​ 



















_Một thời đã xa, có phúc cùng hưởng, có hoạ cùng chịu giữa hai anh em
Chí Thiện - Minh Tuấn
_​ *3. Á Hậu Hoàng Yến*​ 




_Diễn nhập tâm quá, vung tay tà váy đã khiến Hoàng Yến lộ nội y_
​ *4. Đan Trường*​ 




_Sân khấu bị thủng đã khiến cho quần của *Đan Trường* cũng bị thủng_
​ *5. Hồ Quỳnh Hương*​ 




_Phút diễn hăng máu của cô tắc kè hoa Việt mà không hay biết mình đã bị lộ_
_ hàng  trong đêm trao giải HTV Award_
​ *6. Hoàng Oanh* (Mắt Ngọc)​ 




_Nhảy quá sung, chiếc áo hờ hững đã "phản" chủ_
​ *7. Minh Thư*​ 




_Cuồng say với Rock quá khiến *Minh Thư *lộ cả nội y - Rock show_
​ *8. Lưu Hương Giang*​ 














_*Cải bắp* đã nhảy quá sung khiến cô bị lộ một miếng silicon_
​ *9. Mai Khôi*​ 














*Mai Khôi*_ với tuyên ngôn: “Đẹp khoe, xấu che” và “Nói không với áo ngực”_
​ *10. Thủy Tiên
*​ 




_*Thủy Tiên *ăn theo mốt lộ nội y trên ô tô theo các sao Hollywood_


*11. Yến Trang*






_Yến Trang đang miệt mài chạy theo phong cách ’sexy’, và lộ quần chip_
_không biết có khiến cô sexy hơn không nữa?!_


*12. Vũ Thu Phương*






_Một bên của cặp tuyết lê đã "chạy" ra khỏi "đường ray" của
 chiếc đầm
_

*13. Duyên Anh Idol*









_*Duyên Anh Idol* cũng thể hiện mình là người không "kém chị, kém em"_


*14. Như Thảo*









_Phút diễn "hăng máu" quá đã khiến vòng 1 của nàng bị lộ _


*15. Tăng Thanh Hà*









_Tai nạn đáng tiếc nhất của *Tăng Thanh Hà*, sự bất cẩn của nhiếp ảnh _
_gia đã khiến cô bật khóc_


*16. Elly Trần*
















_Trong chuyến sang Hàn để chụp cho bộ sách ảnh, *Elly *đã rất "hồn nhiên" _
_mặc những chếc áo đẩy quá cao khiến "nó" chạy ra khỏi vòng kiểm soát của cô_


*17. Hồ Ngọc Hà*
















_Ở nhà, Hà rất thoải mái "thả rông" vòng 1 gợi cảm_


*18. Thủy Tiên*









_Từ khi xinh hơn,* Thủy Tiên* có sở thích "pose hình tự sướng"_


*19. Trang Nhung*










_Không biết nên khóc hay nên cười, nhưng sau pha lộ hàng này, _*Trang Nhung*
_"hot" hơn bao __giờ hết!_
*
* 
*20. Hà Anh*









_Chiếc váy quá ngắn trong khi ca khúc phải nhún nhẩy nhiều,_
_ đại sứ UNICEF hớ hênh lộ nội y trong khi đang biểu diễn+

_
*21. Nguyễn Ngọc Anh*







_Ngọc Anh hát sung quá nên miếng độn... đã lộ diện_

*22. Duyên Anh*







_Duyên Anh hồn nhiên lộ nội y để cho phóng viên ảnh tha hồ tác nghiệp_

*23. BB Phạm*












_Trong phút diễn hăng máu, chiếc váy của BB Phạm Minh Thúy _
_đã tuột khỏi đôi gò bồng đảo khiến cho nó tha hồ "thả rông" mà _
_cô không hề hay biết_

*24. Thanh Trúc*







_Người mẫu Thanh Trúc hồn nhiên lộ nội y _

*25. Kim Tuyến*







_Nữ diễn viên Kim Tuyến hồn nhiên vắt chân mà không_
_hề hay biết rằng một phần vòng ba của mình đang_
_lộ thiên_

*26. Đoan Trang*






















_Đoan Trang "vườn không nhà trống"_

*27. Hiền Thục*
















​
​


----------

